# .357 sig



## new_guy

just wanted to get people general opinion on this round. was looking into getting a hand gun and was wandering if i i should consider this.


----------



## falchunt

I fired about 100 rounds out of a .357 sig while I was taking my CCW Class. Of the 15 different handguns that I fired that day, that pistol was the most accurate for me. IMO the round has sufficient power and its not much different than a 9mm round. If ammo is available in your area and you can find a .357 sig that you like, I would certainly not hesitate to get one.


----------



## CigarGuy

My Sig P229 is chambered in .357 Sig. LOVE it. What a fun round to shoot!


----------



## Baldy

If it's your first pistol I wouldn't recommend it. It's a 9mm bullet in a necked down .40 caliber case and it is a hot little shooter. :smt1099


----------



## SigDoubleTap

*Secret Service*

Secret Service has made the round popular. Ammo, good ammo, is hard to get, and .357 HP's are very costly and rare. A 147 grain 9mm or a .45 will be more cost efficient and be more readily available, wounding potential is the same with similar overall penetration depths. Important factors if you intend to shoot your gun on a regular basis.  Of course there is the option of getting a .40 and getting a drop in .357 barrel.


----------



## zhurdan

Carry ammo is a bit spendy, but I bought 1000 rounds of practice ammo for about $0.25/round about 3 weeks ago. Had it on my doorstep in 5 days. 

I've got a Glock 32c and it's become my daily carry gun (after having my faith in my Kimber shaken a bit). It's definitely got a bit more zip/bang to it than other calibers, but a well practiced shooter can control it just fine. Newer shooters would probably be better off with something else until they have the necessary skills.


----------



## Growler67

SigDoubleTap said:


> Of course there is the option of getting a .40 and getting a drop in .357 barrel.


Or get the .357 barrel and a drop in .40 barrel. I've NOT been impressed with .40 in anything I've tried it in. The .357SIG is impressive to me. More muzzle flash too so it's something to keep in mind when shooting in low light or dark conditions. I think this caliber will outlast .45GAP by a long shot.


----------



## SigDoubleTap

*Props*

Growler I agree, even though the .40 is everywhere, I find the .357 has much more to offer in any platform. It is very accurate, but I am stuck on the oldies, the .45 and 9mm, both being around for most of a century. A traditionalist I am, and it's hard to build on perfection.


----------



## soldierofchrist

357 Sig has less feeding problems then any other handgun cartridge in a semi auto due to the tapered case neck. Great little round! getting a 125 grain JHP to 1350fps with very little recoil and great accuracy!


----------



## dondavis3

My 15 y/o Sig P229 is chambered for .40 & .357.

I like it being able to just swap out the barrel & it's a .357.

:smt1099


----------



## Zulu95

I have been shooting .357 Sig in some of my Glocks for years. Great round. I have a .357 barrel for the 229 and shot some today for the first time in the Sig. Nice. Shoots very easy and with good commercial ammo for self defense this is a great round in many ways.
Just my 2C!


----------



## 230kvdr

I would try the Sig Sauer p226-40 and buy the .357 barrel for about $158.00. Its a no tool quick change and you have a 2nd gun. P.S. .40 cal.S&W and .357SIG cal. use the same 226 magazine.:smt1099:smt1099


----------



## rubiconbay

*I love it*

HAve a .40 S & W on 226 but recently dropped in the .357 barrel Have shot about 100 rnds and it is a big difference!! Much flatter trajectory and more of a snap but they are FUN to shoot!!! I highly recommend it rounds not too expensive if you buy bulk ( ie Georgia Arms) My 2 cents worth


----------



## Growler67

Performance test posted from another site. It's from the '90's though no exact date was given. Here is the available info:

_This is from law enforcement testing. It's when the 357 Sig was relatively new, and the ammo used was Speer Gold Dot 125gn. P226 was the test gun. Remember, the 357 Sig was designed to replicate the 125gn 357 Magnum, the number one street proven caliber.
I'd say it does a mighty fine job of it. The second video is of 185gn +P CorBon 45 ACP, just to show you the difference in energy dump. They also tested 9mm, 40, 10mm, and 45 in different loads / manufacturers. NOTHING even came close to the 357 Sig. I've carried it ever since I witnessed this. Just thought I'd share. You can come to your own conclusions._

.45 ACP: YouTube - 185gn Corbon +P 45 ACP - roughly 15 inches of penetration
.357 SIG: YouTube - 357 Sig 125gn Speer Gold Dot - @ 2:28 you can see the pentration was roughly 21 inches.

My personal conclusions regarding the debate about over-penetration; even in .45 15 inches would exit the target short of a square/perpendicular impact with bone, and then it still just might. Okay, some latitude scientifically. The deeper penetration of the .357 SIG could have been influenced by the would channel already present from the .45 ACP impact. I was not present nor did I have any influence on the testing procedures, but personally I would've done things differently to get better objective data. **BTW, I am not a LE Professional nor in any way associated with that career field short of knowing a few officers.**

The energy transfer I think told the story in the videos provided. The 2 foot deep block of ballistic gel barely flinched with the .45 ACP impact. There was a completely different story told when the .357 SIG round made it's impact into the same block. I still believe and advocate shot placement over caliber because with the exception of a critical hit (nervous system) a handgun round will not drop a target like a rifle would a deer, regardless of what is portrayed by Hollywood. If you can place your shots, even under duress, you will have the best chance for influencing the agressor. Your objective is to defend yourself not perform an execution afterall. What happens at some point in time after one does what they must is a downstream effect.

Even a .22 can kill. If you doubt that, stand in front of one sometime to test that theory for yourself.


----------



## ksblazer

Looks like there is a lot of .357 sig love up in this forum. It has been a round that had intrigued me. One of these days I'll get a .357 sig barrel for my G23 and give that round a go. 

.357 Mag is a fun round and I'm sure the .357 sig is as well.


----------



## Lateck

Old thread, I hope the OP has bought a 357SIG.

Have a P226 that I first bought in .40 and I got the 357 barrel Fantastic !!! :mrgreen:

I liked it so much I ordered my P239 in 357SIG.

Great round. 

Lateck,


----------



## cooper623

Its hard to call a round good or bad. Different bullets are good for different things. As mentioned before, the .357 sig is a 9mm bullet seated on a .40 charge and as you could imagine shoots pretty hot (usually around 1500 fps). Seeing as this is a relatively thin bullet with a high velocity, its gonna penetrate. This is both good and bad. For self defense or police scenarios, its really not ideal seeing as bullets generally exit people even after passing all the way through them and therefore pose a threat for unintended damage to anything around, especially unintended targets like people. More penetration only is going to increase this chance and is therefore unwanted. However, for situations like military, high penetration can be a good thing seeing as generally you are not operating in areas which are densely populated by innocent people (at least not nearly as much as LE and self defense situations), however, in military situations there is a much higher possibility of having to shoot through cover or to encounter a target which has protective gear such as a bullet proof best or helmet etc... for these reasons penetration is sometimes to an advantage in a military setting. If you are going to just use the gun for target shooting i wouldnt go with .357 sig, its expensive and offers no advantage over 9mm for target shooting purposes. Plus, if you are a new shooter (I'm not saying you are but I'm just not sure), it may be a little sharp to start out with. So at the end of the day, does .357 sig have its benefits? I guess a few but they are very limited in their application. Also, if you factor in the added cost of the ammo i would say that there are really better things out there but i wouldnt call it a bad round.

Sorry, after posting this message i realized how old it was. What did you end up going with?


----------



## ozzy

It's a .40 necked down to 9mm. The Secret Service does use this round but they have the ammo made just for them. They shoot .60 gr at 2410 fps. Thats one hot pistol round.


----------



## SigP229R

It is as good as anything else but a bit pricey, which is why I have chosen to stay with 40 S&W for my 229 even tho I have both barrels.


----------



## TGS2

.357SIG and 10mm are my two favorite carry rounds. They are flat, fast and very effective.


----------



## Aaron1100us

I just bought a Glock 33 in .357 SIG. I've had a Glock 22 in .40 S&W for 11 years. The .357 SIG is more snappy and really really fun to shoot. I think I'm going to like this over the .40 S&W. On line, I can get a box of 50 for $18, cheaper than what I pay for .40 S&W around here.


----------



## austinguy23

ozzy said:


> It's a .40 necked down to 9mm. The Secret Service does use this round but they have the ammo made just for them. They shoot .60 gr at 2410 fps. Thats one hot pistol round.


What's your source on the information regarding the .60 grain and 2410 fps used by the Secret Service?


----------



## sweeper22

SigDoubleTap said:


> Secret Service has made the round popular. *Ammo, good ammo, is hard to get, and .357 HP's are very costly and rare.* A 147 grain 9mm or a .45 will be more cost efficient and be more readily available, wounding potential is the same with similar overall penetration depths. Important factors if you intend to shoot your gun on a regular basis. Of course there is the option of getting a .40 and getting a drop in .357 barrel.


This portion of the statement is just way off, although I agree with the poster's other thoughts.

Defense ammo in 357sig costs about the same as 9mm or 40sw...or 45acp for that matter. You can easily find Rangers or Gold Dots for $30/50rds all over the internet. The real issue is that FMJs can cost damn near as much as defense rounds. If you can find range ammo for $0.40/rd, then you're doing pretty well.

I own a 357sig and it's a very good defense round (and fun to shoot), but it's not terribly cost effective. 40sw is far more practical due to the cost of FMJs, and the fact that you can replicate 357sig ballistics in the lighter 135-140gr CorBon defense rounds. And 9mm 124-127gr +P+ rounds aren't really that much slower than 357sigs in the same weight.


----------



## greyeyezz

> Secret Service has made the round popular. Ammo, good ammo, is hard to get, and .357 HP's are very costly and rare.


Incorrect, I just bought 500 Gold Dots for $200 shipped online, thats 20 bucks a box of 50.



> It's a .40 necked down to 9mm. The Secret Service does use this round but they have the ammo made just for them. They shoot .60 gr at 2410 fps. Thats one hot pistol round.


Incorrect. They use Gold Dot 54234.


----------



## devildogandboy

i have sereral pistols chambered in this round and love shooting it. i reload my own which makes it less costly for me to shoot over buying ammo. very accurate round.
have chronographed several rounds at over 1410 fps.


----------



## RiverG

I have a 229 chambered in this round and is by far my favorite gun to shoot and carry and recently bought a 239 .40 but planning on buying .357 sig conversion barrell soon . They are more expensive to shoot though


----------



## jakeleinen1

There are so many downsides to the .357 sig... Ammo isn't cheap nor is it easy to find (as in might not be in your local S-mart)

Yet, I still think its a good round but I've definitely got some 9s and 45s and even a 10mm on my list before .357 sig


----------



## zhurdan

It's not hard to find if you know where to look. I ordered 1000 rounds a couple months ago and got them in 4 days from an online retailer. Just as cheap as the .45acp that I order too.

I think people get "not easy to find" confused with "forgot to plan ahead" a lot of times.


----------



## dondavis3

I have a Sig P229 with a .40 cal and a .357 barrel.

I've never installed nor shot the .357.

Could someone tell me how the .357 is better than the .40 or .45 ?

I just haven't done the research.

Thanks

:smt1099


----------



## Packard

Law enforcement personnel need ammo that can penetrate barriers like windshields and sheetrock. The .357 Sig does this better than 9mm or .40 caliber according to tests I've read.

But civilians are not called to get in shoot outs so I don't see it as a factor in that regard.

My call on this is that in the .357 revolver, Federal's 125 grain at 1400 fps is considered by many experts to be the gold standard for man stoppers.

You can get .357 Sig from Federal in 125 grain at 1400 fps, so I would say by reading the specs that the .357 Sig should do as well as the .357 S & W.

And that would be good company to keep.

On the down side the ammo is more expensive than the .40 caliber ammo.


----------



## jeffreybehr

new_guy, your question can't be answered correctly by the poll's choices, unless you understand that we're answering 'yes, the 357SIG is good or bad' and 'no, the 357SIG is good or bad'.

Personally, I love the cartridge, believing it to be the best combination of magazine capacity, knock-down power, accuracy, and reliability. The only two handguns I own are two Glocks so chambered, a new 31Gen4 and a 32Gen3, after going thru three .40s, three .45GAPs, and a 10mm.










If you don't reload, the best-overall PD cartridges available are the Speer 125 Gold Dots and smaller companies' loads using the Barnes 125g. TAC-XP, the best PD bullets money can buy IMO.


----------



## Overkill0084

For Law enforcement or those less concerned about ammo cost & availability, the .357 Sig is probably just peachy. Is the ammo hard to find? I'd guess that it depends on where your located. Around my neck of the woods, it's less common and more expensive than the typical alternatives. Since I reload most of my range ammo, there is less to be gained IMHO, because bottlenecked cartridges have a larger PITA factor. As for the "feeds more reliably" thing. Is there a large problem with the traditional semi-auto cratridges feeding reliably? If my 9mm or my .40 has never had a failure, does that mean I could still see improvement by switching to .357 Sig? If I for some reson wish to duplicate the ballistics of one particular .357 magnum load (the 125 gr "hand of God" load) I'll use a .357 magnum. 
Heck at the end of the day, it really isn't an improvement (ballistically) over the .38 Super. I'd much rather have a 1911 in .38 Super than a Glock in .357 Sig.
YMMV.


----------



## Packard

Police seem to like the .357 Sig for its ability to penetrate barriers like windshields and plasterboard. They also deride the .40 for not doing well at those same tasks.

But civilians have different needs than cops do, and the .40 is well-suited for civilian use where penetrating barriers moves the event into a "shoot-out" situation (which civilians are not supposed to engage in). For a defensive role, I think the .40 is fine.

Also the .357 Sig does not drive a 9mm slug. It drives a .357 Sig slug; if you load 9mm slugs in a .357 Sig casing (they have the same physical dimensions) the 9mm will blow apart.

And although the .357 Sig drives a like weight bullet at a like velocity to the .357 S & W they will not behave the same way as the construction of the bullet is different. I'm not saying which is better; I really don't know. But I know that the bullet configurations are different so the expansion and penetration will be different too.


----------



## hideit

ammo is hard to get
i haven't seen any for quite some time
there are other calibers that do the same and a lot more plentiful ammo


----------



## Overkill0084

Packard said:


> Also the .357 Sig does not drive a 9mm slug. It drives a .357 Sig slug; if you load 9mm slugs in a .357 Sig casing (they have the same physical dimensions) the 9mm will blow apart.


 Seriously?
Contrary to all the noise, the .357 Sig's ballistics aren't that remarkable. You can interchange 115gr XTPs all day between the two, without any kabooms. Compare the two cartridges in a reloading manual, the differences in performance aren't that spectacular. The .357 sig can make better use of slower powders for maybe 200 FPS +/- or so more. If you start going into +P & +P+ 9 mm, the gap closes.


----------



## Packard

I should have been more specific. Plated and cast bullets do not hold together well; the jacketed rounds are fine.


----------



## bzuber56

I would recommend getting the .40 S&W first. Later purchase the .357 Sig barrel. Check out Stormlake Barrels


----------



## Spokes

Got my old 229 in 357, purchased an extra barrel in 40. Both nice, I do favor the 357. Seems to have less recoil than the 40.


----------



## TomC

I have a stainless 226 in 9mm for which I got a black slide with .357 SIG and .40 S&W barrels. I think the .357 is the hottest of the various combinations. It certainly is very accurate.


----------



## thekobk

I have a lone wolf barrel on back order and have not shot this round yet my only question being a hotter round than 40 is it also noticeably louder? I have fired a 357 mag now that is loud.


----------



## Sabe357

It's a great round. They did an amazing job trying to match the great 357 magnum. The 357 sig is worth your attention and one thing I don't look at is the cost of the ammo, your life is worth an extra couple of dollars to get the kind of results that are produced by the 357 sig.


----------



## jdw68

The 357 sig is a great cartridge. And, so is the 9mm, 40 cal, 45 acp, 357 magnum and 10mm. Of course there are others but if I try to list them all I would forget one. What's more important is the skill of the user and a person mind set during a stressful encounter. If a person couldn't defend themself with any of the calibers that I listed, then they need practice more than they need a new gun. Truthfully, with today's choices of ammo, I believe that any advantage one of these calibers would offer is statistically insignificant. Just my opinion, but the 357 sig is as good as any.

Wild Bill Hickok's favorite pistols were a pair of Colt Navy model 1851 blackpowder pistols in 36 caliber. I think those pistols would have failed the FBI standards in 4 layers of denim covered gelatin. Terrible shot capacity and a booger to reload. I still wouldn't have wanted to face him with any of the above mentioned calibers. I just sayin


----------



## SigShooter599

dondavis3 said:


> My 15 y/o Sig P229 is chambered for .40 & .357.
> 
> I like it being able to just swap out the barrel & it's a .357.
> 
> :smt1099


Did you have any trouble with the "drop in" conversion? I bought one and it didn't fit my slide.


----------



## dondavis3

SigShooter599 said:


> Did you have any trouble with the "drop in" conversion? I bought one and it didn't fit my slide.


My Sig came that way from the factory - I didn't alter it at all.

:smt1099


----------



## aryfrosty

The poll is ambiguous...No answer is right or wrong. I like the .357 Sig round very much. I bought a G32 and rebuilt it and gave it a sweet trigger and then bought a Lone Wolf barrel and put it in my G27. Magnificent weapon. Recently I found a used Sig 229 in .357 and bought it. First Sig I have encountered with a magazine disconnect...and I wish I could get it out of the gun...but it too is a sweet shooter.


----------



## jugchoke

My favorite handgun caliber, after the .22 rimfire of course.


----------



## Billy113

just shot the 357 sig in my brother's 2 new guns,the s&w M&P full size 4.25 barrel, and the glock 33 w/ the pearce grip extension mags. loved shooting,and need to own both.going for the G33 first,then the S&W. I have a good accessability on 357 ammo,so,it's a no brainer.I got 6 bullseye hits w/ 3 pairs overlapping,after 3 mags from the G33. love the short reset on the trigger,and it seems be easy to what I call "getting into the groove" with this weapon.


----------



## zeke4351

Overkill0084 said:


> Seriously?
> Contrary to all the noise, the .357 Sig's ballistics aren't that remarkable. You can interchange 115gr XTPs all day between the two, without any kabooms. Compare the two cartridges in a reloading manual, the differences in performance aren't that spectacular. The .357 sig can make better use of slower powders for maybe 200 FPS +/- or so more. If you start going into +P & +P+ 9 mm, the gap closes.


For the people that don't know much about the .357 Sig and are just guessing that it is nothing but a 9mm +p+ you really should study the round before spreading false information. Below on the left is a Speer Gold Dot 124 grain 9mm +P and on the right is a Speer Gold Dot 125 grain .357 Sig. As you can see they are made different because the .357 Sig. Was designed at 1450 fps.








Full power .357 Sig. is a bad ass round that most people have never shot because the watered down stuff is what is sold to the general public most of the time. I am glad that the .357 Sig. is a pretty well kept secret and full power ammo is hard to find.








Below left is a 125 grain Winchester Ranger .357 Sig. On the right is Winchester Ranger 124 grain +P+ 9mm.


----------



## GCBHM

Let there be no doubt that the .357 in Sig or S&W magnum is a hot load. But at the end of the day, it's all academic. There isn't enough of a difference in each round from the 9mm, .40, .45, or .357 Sig to warrant saying one is THE BEST or better than another. It's all perception and personal preference. Like it was mentioned above, the differences really are not all that staggering. I would not want to get shot with any of it! And all of it will kill you. Does it make any difference what you were shot with if you're dead?


----------



## zeke4351

Found a little more information.

The Virginia State Police has reported that attacking dogs have been stopped dead in their tracks by a single shot, whereas the former 147 grain 9 mm duty rounds would require multiple shots to incapacitate the animals.[10] Proponents of the hydrostatic shock theory contend that the energy available in the .357 SIG is sufficient for imparting hydrostatic shock with well-designed bullets.[11][12][13] Users have commented, "We're really impressed with the stopping power of the .357 SIG round."[3]

In tests, the .357 SIG outperformed the 9mm, .40 S&W and the .45 ACP in higher percentage success rates in one-shot stops, fatal shots, accuracy, and less number of rounds used to stop an assailant. Loaded to the same pressure as a .357 Magnum, but 14 percent higher than a .40 S&W or a 9mm, the .357 SIG creates quite the report when fired. Recoil is similar to the .40 S&W-if you need something to compare it to-but less than the .357 Magnum. It can handle a 160-grain bullet, but 125-grain jacketed hollow points perform best for self-defense. Its stopping power is undeniable.


----------



## GCBHM

Yeah...the only thing about "tests" are they do not account for real life. No one said the .357 isn't going to stop, but it isn't guaranteed to stop with only one shot either. I recently read an article where the author cited personal experience where a little old lady severed the aorta with one shot from her .32 shooting FMJ, but a cop could not stop a knife wielding attacker with five shots with .45 JHP. There is a place for theory, but it really isn't in real life. Just food for thought.


----------



## zeke4351

I think fatal shots would be real life. This information came from actual shootings. Comparing results of one caliber to another in real life shooting is what the writer is calling a test. I am sure you will have something else to say as you always seem to want to have the last word in any thread you post in. Is there a name for that condition?


----------



## GCBHM

You know...Im done with you bro.


----------



## zeke4351

Sounds great!


----------



## TurboHonda

Wait for it. Wait for it. ..........


----------



## SHOOT

Love my .357Sig 229 Dark Elite.


----------



## Overkill0084

zeke4351 said:


> For the people that don't know much about the .357 Sig and are just guessing that it is nothing but a 9mm +p+ you really should study the round before spreading false information. Below on the left is a Speer Gold Dot 124 grain 9mm +P and on the right is a Speer Gold Dot 125 grain .357 Sig. As you can see they are made different because the .357 Sig. Was designed at 1450 fps.
> Full power .357 Sig. is a bad ass round that most people have never shot because the watered down stuff is what is sold to the general public most of the time. I am glad that the .357 Sig. is a pretty well kept secret and full power ammo is hard to find.


Nothing false. And no, not just guessing. If you're going to argue with a 3 year old post, at least read it correctly.



> The .357 sig can make better use of slower powders for maybe 200 FPS +/- or so more. _If you start going into +P & +P+ 9 mm, the gap closes._


Does that appear to say that the .357 sig is nothing more than a 9mm+p+? No, it doesn't. It's pretty clear, I'll not explain further.

Oooo! The bullets "look different!" Well, that is pretty danged scientific. Heck, in that case we'll just ignore the actual ballistics then. 
The .357 Sig is simply an incremental improvement over the the 9 mm Luger. Nothing more. Open up a reloading book and actually look at the numbers yourself. Yeah, there's some improvement over the 9mm Luger, but they didn't exactly redefine pistol ballistics for the 21st Century. Like I stated earlier in the thread, Sig pretty much reinvented the .38 Super (woohoo!) Sure, now it fits in the smaller frame pistols, but it's hardly revolutionary. It's certainly not worth getting all worked up over. 
It now becomes a personal decision as to whether it's actually worth the added cost and inconvenience. Opinions vary of course, but I don't think it is.


----------



## Bisley

I like the round just fine. Will I buy a gun chambered for it? - probably not, because there are plenty of other options that make better sense, in my opinion, and will accomplish about the same in a self-defense chambering, if fired enough times into the correct location. I liken it to the 10mm, which I do have one of - it's a powerful round that probably has a couple of advantages over other rounds for certain specified circumstances, but it isn't what everybody needs for every circumstance.

For example, most people who fear running into a grizzly bear want one of the 'super' magnum revolvers, whereas I believe I would prefer a hot-loaded G-20 10mm, because one round of anything is not enough for a charging bear, and my personal belief is that I would be able to get more lead into a moving target with a G-20 than with a S&W 500. 

It's all theoretical, and everybody has their own way of thinking that other folks can logically disagree with.


----------



## phudd

Kinda long and probably already posted but this video debunks a whole lot of old caliber myths.

There is nothing really wrong with .357sig. It just does not do anything new.

I have several hundred rounds in the closet of 125gr 9mm HP that makes about 1380 fps (USPSA major ammo)


----------



## Lee Hunter

As soon as I can get to the range to shoot my first batch of .357 SIG handloads without freezing to death, I'll respond to the poll.


----------



## Spokes

Lee Hunter if you lived in Florida like me you have already tried out your reloads.
I am waiting for your range report...
Really love my 357 Sigs...


----------



## Lee Hunter

Well, I was finally able to visit the range this morning without freezing some of my better parts off. :smt002

First, my fifty .357 SIG handloads consisted of Speer brass, Speer 125 grain TMJ bullets, a moderate charge of HS-6 powder, and WSP primers.

I discharged the first fifteen rounds at a document sized human silhouette target at twenty feet with both excitement blended with a bit of apprehension, considering this was a first with the .357 SIG for me. But I was delighted with the superb results. Accuracy was excellent. Power level was comfortable to shoot. Reliability was flawless. Consistency was remarkable.

I then backed off to thirty feet to hammer a steel bowling pin target with excellent results. Even though it's totally different fodder than the .40 I'm familiar with, there was no need to readjust the rear sight on my G35.

Yes, indeed, I am highly impressed with the performance of the .357 SIG... And now my wife wants to shoot it, so I'd better be loading a lot more ammo.

It should be needless for me now to say the .357 SIG rates a YES on the poll. But I'll say it anyway.


----------



## barrelslime

Im a 357 sig nut. I have Glock 31, 32, 33 and 35 converted to 357sig with Lone wolf barrel. Its like a 1911 in 357sig. I recently acquired the Sig Nightmare carry 1911 in 357 and love it as well. Oh I forgot to mention my P226 Enhanced Elite in 357. 
I hand load and just know like stated earlier, I would hate to be on the receiving end of the 357sig.


----------



## Spokes

A sig Nightmare in 357 Sig. Did not know they even started to make them. Have never seen one. Did you have to special order it?
I have been on the 357 Sig since they came out. Had one ordered when they first stared making them. It is a P229. Got a 40S&W barrel for it.
That was a waste...Shoot the 357 much more..


----------



## barrelslime

Spokes said:


> A sig Nightmare in 357 Sig. Did not know they even started to make them. Have never seen one. Did you have to special order it?
> I have been on the 357 Sig since they came out. Had one ordered when they first stared making them. It is a P229. Got a 40S&W barrel for it.
> That was a waste...Shoot the 357 much more..


Get on Gun Broker theres a dozen of them on there. That's where I got mine.


----------



## Spokes

Thanks. I will check them out..


----------



## win231

Several years ago I bought a Glock Mod. 31. When I first fired it, I expected more recoil. That polymer frame really soaks up quite a bit of it. It doesn't seem to recoil much more than a 9mm but it does have more flash. I like having one holster for the 17, 22 & 31.


----------



## emax123

Shooting and training regularly means shooting accurately. I would love to own this caliber but I simply can't afford it. From what I read the .40 is pretty close. I'm actually considering getting a p226 with .357 sig conversion.


----------



## gnappi

When the SIG round first came out I had a P226 and I used .40 cases necked (Neck too short) initially, then 10mm's necked and trimmed (various problems) finally native .357 SIG brass. 

It's a capable round but the muzzle blast and sheer volume in the little SIG pistol was deafening especially with factory ammo. I got a .357 Sig barrel for my Colt Gold Cup Delta Elite and the blast and noise were much better. My Beretta barrel had a chamber issue and I never got around to working up a load but the 5" barrel on it also tamed the fierce blast. I still have the Beretta barrel somewhere but haven't used it much in 15-20 years? 

I never liked loading little pistol necked cartridges, I had a 5 stage press where I would size the body once with a .40 carbide die, then the neck with a SIG die, it made loading tolerable. 

Anyway some major police agency down here is using it because I see thousands of rounds of brass on the field after they train. 

All things being equal if I were to start diddling with a hi performance 9 it would be the 9x25 Dillon. That's a full length 10mm case (I have lots of that) with a 9 mm 147 grain bullet which might get 1500 fps. For that I'd get a double stack Para and STAND BACK!!!


----------

